# New Ebay Auctions



## rmi2416 (May 8, 2011)

I listed some more items on ebay if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260781400562&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260781406244&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260781409857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260781412768&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Regards,
Ross


----------



## Anonymous (May 8, 2011)

With the exception of the ram,your starting prices is very close to what the final prices will end up being.


----------



## rmi2416 (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

I have some new Ebay listings if you want to take a look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792758199&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792760682&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792763086&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I know I said I wanted to get away from ebay but I didn't get a lot of feed back from refiners to sell directly too except for a few and I am saving some stuff for, but if you see something you want to make an offer on PM me and we can make arrangements just don't expect me to say Yes to a low ball offer no offense we all got to try to get the best deal possibly. 

Best Regards,
Ross


No longer available Thanks.


----------



## etack (May 31, 2011)

what refiner did you sell it to and what did you get?

If you don't mind saying.

Eric


----------



## rmi2416 (May 31, 2011)

I would rather keep that information to myself. I'd rather keep my transactions with others private. Creates a better ethical atmosphere IMO.

Regards,
Ross


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 31, 2011)

rmi2416 said:


> I would rather keep that information to myself. I'd rather keep my transactions with others private. Creates a better ethical atmosphere IMO.
> 
> Regards,
> Ross



I would agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## tibiqe (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello guys!

Your attention!
Here is my ebay auctions. Like i486 intel and amd series too. 8)

http://computers.shop.ebay.co.uk/PC-Components-/3667/i.html?_catref=1&_fln=1&_ipg=&_ssn=2011tibiqe85&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282

Send your questions about items on ebay!
Later


----------

